

20 min Website Review for better SEO and Marketing - aymeric
http://aymeric.gaurat.net/2011/website-review-to-improve-website-ranking-and-conversion/

======
westiseast
Thanks - that's a really useful review. I've got into the habit of making the
site name the h1 tag, and the page title the h2 tag - so is this a 'bad'
habit?

~~~
aymeric
Interesting, it makes me realize that most of my websites have a logo instead
of a site title.

To answer your question, some say use <div> for site title and <h1> for
article title, and some say use h1 for site title on front page and h1 for
article title on other pages (site title becomes <div>).

I personally use <h1> on front page for most important tagline and <h1> for
article titles on other pages.

I'd love to hear the opinion of a SEO "guru".

~~~
westiseast
I'm definitely not the "guru" :)

I always end up using an image for logo too, nested inside an H1 tag. There's
no methodology to that, just a habit I've got into. Well, I'll change it and
see what happens! Thanks.

